Ask HN: Is Farnam Street membership worth it? - febin
======
TheAlchemist
It depends on what you are looking for and your online content consuming
habits.

There are not that much more content with the membership, and if you are
reading a lot (too much?) on the web, newsletters etc it may get somehow lost.

However, I find the content always interesting and thought provoking so if you
are limiting your reading time and want to add a valuable source, that's
definitely a good idea.

Ps. For all others seeking wisdom, the free section of Farnam Street is
definitely a place to check

------
TaylorGood
Thank you. Had not even heard of it

